# Earthquake



## Ironwood (Jun 23, 2010)

A 5.5 earthquake hit just north of Ottawa this afternoon.  It would rank #3 on the all time list of quakes in eastern Canada, which is not a noted seismic area.  My sister in LA says it is just one of their weekly tremors, but for us it is a big deal!  My son is working for the summer in the area and today was within 20 km of the epicenter.

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/827511--earthquake-shakes-ontario-and-quebec


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 23, 2010)

I felt it here in upstate NY. The mirror hat stand in the family room was rocking around and nearly fell over. Below tiny by true disaster standards but biggest we've ever felt!


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 23, 2010)

Felt it here in Michigan too. I was sitting in a high-rise office and the blinds started to move and building shake a little. I felt a little off balance like being on a cruise ship. Very weird. Some co-workers felt it, others didn't.Last one was in 1994.

P.S. at first I thought it's the tremors felt from the aftershock of owners hearing the Marriott point conversion around the world. But quickly found out it was the Canadian earthquake.


----------



## ajlm33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ironwood said:


> A 5.5 earthquake hit just north of Ottawa this afternoon.  It would rank #3 on the all time list of quakes in eastern Canada, which is not a noted seismic area.  My sister in LA says it is just one of their weekly tremors, but for us it is a big deal!  My son is working for the summer in the area and today was within 20 km of the epicenter.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/827511--earthquake-shakes-ontario-and-quebec



A 5.5 earthquake would make us SoCal tuggers yawn, roll over in bed, and go back to sleep! :zzz: LOL  But then again, we don't have to deal with tornados, hurricanes, or even snow.... Glad to hear that no one was hurt....


----------



## Mitch and Jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

Quake was felt in downtown Boston. Felt my desk start start vibrating and rolling. Was quite strange to feel.. My staff on the first floor didn't notice anything, but those of us on the sixth floor definitely felt it. We felt an aftershock about 50 minutes after the initial tremor.  We don't feel earthquakes often in Boston.


----------



## moonstone (Jun 24, 2010)

First the earthquake at lunchtime then at dinnertime a tornado in Midland, 20 mins north of our home -a little close for comfort! Most damage to a trailer park (naturally!) and a few factories in an industrial area at the south end of town. No reports of serious injuries. Crazy day! 
~Diane


----------



## Hornet441 (Jun 24, 2010)

Downgraded to a 5.0, still enough to rock us on the 8th floor in downtown Ottawa. An experience for sure.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 24, 2010)

They are a lot of fun....aren't they!!!


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 24, 2010)

Depending on the geological structure a 5.5 earthquake can be quite serious in some areas and a yawner in others.


----------

